# Nutritional info



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Anyone willing to share the source text for the back of your honey jar (Nutritional info). It is pretty standard stuff just want to get the format someone uses and the text. PM with the info if you are willing to share.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Lots of them are available thru Google search on "honey nutritional data", then choose the Image tab. Here's one:








Here's the site the image came from:
http://www.brightonhoney.com/nutrition.shtml#.UVunjBdwr24


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

DOAH. https://www.google.com/search?q=hon...JDYqqigK8koHYBQ&ved=0CDgQsAQ&biw=1169&bih=540

Anyone have it in word format. I will create it but, would be nice to save the time. I guess I could print the jpeg.


----------



## rbees (Jun 25, 2012)

Do you even need to put the nutrition info on honey?


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

To sell in markets yes.


----------



## SWM (Nov 17, 2009)

Nutrition labeling is not required for small producers selling less than 100,000 units per year. From National Honey Board Website.

http://www.honey.com/honey-industry...ns/honey-labeling/nutritional-facts-labeling/


----------

